# LII and IEI silence



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe this is a father son thing. But my dad and I both intuitives will just sit in silence sometimes. It's not really awkward and sometimes I can think clearer.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

GreenCoyote said:


> Maybe this is a father son thing. But my dad and I both intuitives will just sit in silence sometimes. It's not really awkward and sometimes I can think clearer.


i was reading about intertypes through automatic translator and in the story of EII-LII relations it said "LII sits in silence and grumbles how everything is not so" lol -- here's the whole piece (can barely make it out):



(Yesenin - Robespierre)

My sister is a psycho Yesenin and his father - a psycho Robespierre. Every time I visited a business trip and stayed in their apartment, I have heard the complaints and the one and the other. My sister used to say that it is very difficult to "Batya" - silent all day, always had displeased, sometimes grumbles it - not so - it is not so.

- I have a child feel so bad and worthless, no-good, nowhere the, - complained sister - he had me in no way supported, not raised confidence, I always thought I was stupid others ...

Being a man of almost ascetic life, his father was constantly dissatisfied with the inability of sisters to keep house, take the money. One day (apparently, he pondered long conversation with me, it was felt that it is hard), he complained:

- Well, what do I do with it? How can you live in such chaos? What's going on in her kitchen? Dirty dishes, cigarette butts - well, what a man, seeing all this, wants to marry her? And recently, I look, two carpets that were rolled behind a cupboard - disappeared. It turns out that she has them taken to the pawn shop! She, you know, debt! Is it possible to live beyond their means? On clothes stretch one's legs! But it happens that this will razneschastnaya, burst into tears, "Daddy, give me money, I do not have ... I have to ... "Well, what to do, we have to give, but every time I think now she will get out of a difficult situation, and it is - the last time, but then the whole story is repeated again and again.

Here, of course, the main misfortune - carelessness daughter, her inability to farm and plan your budget, which is very sad Papa Robespierre. How is permitted situation? Very simply, the daughter uses her emotions to put pressure on his father, knowing that his father will not be able to resist this - and so is the opportunity to live at his expense.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

this is pretty accurate from what I read in it. usually I am the one grumbling though. not my LII father. MOney? yes. I get frustrated when there isn't a lot coming in and my parents try to restrict my spending.


----------

